# New hand made coat for sale!



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

HI all, i've very recently (as in 2 days ago) decided to try my hand at making some dog itmes.

This is my first attempt and i am very pleased with the way it has turned out. 

Its double sided in pink and green, with button details on both sides.

if anyone is interested i'm selling it for £7.50 + £1.00 p&p to uk or $12 + $2.50 p&p to USA

pink side









green side









back view of pink side to show detail









close up of detail



















detail on green side



















if your interested let me know. otherwise let me know what you think.

I'm going to make several others with slightly different paterns on. and if you wanted it in all pink or all green i could do that too.

SIZE Small.

thanks for looking.

xxxxx


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

That looks so nice and well made. Are you going to offer different sizes? Being that my Paige is under a pound, I would need a very tiny coat. Good luck!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It adorable. I love the pink side.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cute. I know my Coop would chew the buttons off but other than that, it's really adorable.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

That is darling and looks so well made!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

that is a great job! your babies will be styling for sure!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a nice coat - you did a fantastic job! Well done.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

well done thats really good!
nice thats its double sided so its like two coats for the price of one!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They're adorable coats. May I suggest that you add a "D" ring on the back to make the coats a harness coat - this is a good selling point? I'm always looking for coats that have a "D" ring on the back to attach a leash. Otherwise, I have to put a harness on Bella, then put the coat over the harness, and then attach the leash to the harness and somehow get the leash through the coat to walk Bella.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jade that coat is really nice well done girl you done a great job xx


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

voodewlady said:


> That looks so nice and well made. Are you going to offer different sizes? Being that my Paige is under a pound, I would need a very tiny coat. Good luck!


hi, yes i will make other sizes. if you want me to make one espeically to fit paige then i can if you give me her measurements?

many thanks for all the nice comments!!

JAde x


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> They're adorable coats. May I suggest that you add a "D" ring on the back to make the coats a harness coat - this is a good selling point? I'm always looking for coats that have a "D" ring on the back to attach a leash. Otherwise, I have to put a harness on Bella, then put the coat over the harness, and then attach the leash to the harness and somehow get the leash through the coat to walk Bella.




hi thanks for this suggestion! i hadn't thought of that! i've just ordered some D rings off the net, so next one will me a harness coat!

many thanks again
Jade xxxx


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

jade_carr said:


> hi, yes i will make other sizes. if you want me to make one espeically to fit paige then i can if you give me her measurements?
> 
> many thanks for all the nice comments!!
> 
> JAde x




I will get back to you on a possible order soon! Thanks!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Note

all coats will now have 'd' rings so that you can use the coat as a harness!

Xxxxx


----------

